# Sub



## Jezmaster (29 Dec 2008)

not true woodwork. 

but made this subwoofer box for my car, took time to design it for the speakers needs. sounds alot better now. shakes the ground  

standard


----------



## wizer (29 Dec 2008)

sorry Jez. I'm sure you're a lovely guy, but when I hear you driving past my house with that thing blaring out while my daughter is asleep, I'm sure to be thinking "W£NK&R!!!"


Sorry


----------



## TheTiddles (29 Dec 2008)

CHAV! :lol:


----------



## mailee (29 Dec 2008)

JEEZUS! Your gonna blow the back window out with that thing!!


----------



## Jezmaster (29 Dec 2008)

it anit chaving, i anit got racing strips on car.






i just like good sound music


----------



## DaveL (29 Dec 2008)

You obviously never do a weekly shop! :roll:

I bet you have to keep the engine revving when there is a heavy bass line. :x

I remember many years ago one of my friends brothers claim to fame was getting complaints from Kent while his car was parked on Southend sea front. [-(


----------



## Jezmaster (29 Dec 2008)

nope, its mainly just a weekend car, as im allways in workvan during week.

nope, engine fine, let it idle, just dims the lights like mad. 

Amp is 5000watts

and sub is 4000watts peak.


get lots of weird looks while out in it. :shock:


----------



## Rich (29 Dec 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old git Jez, everyone else does'nt want to hear your music that is for you and you alone, if I want it that loud I would go to a nightclub, please think of others.

Rich.


----------



## Jezmaster (29 Dec 2008)

its hard to keep it low, u still hear a thump, so i just turn it up louder, lol


----------



## Tom K (29 Dec 2008)

Very nice can you reverse park with that thing giving you irreversible hearing damage though?
I wonder how long before you end up like the
rest of us grumpy old gits appreciating peace and quiet. 
A loud stereo is like tight shoes much nicer when its off.

Regards Tom


----------



## cant-weld-wood (29 Dec 2008)

was going to bring this round on sunday tom to give you a spin round the block it is a bit on the noisey side.


----------



## Jezmaster (29 Dec 2008)

very true, wont be long before im deaf, 



nice pic, :lol:


----------



## Chems (30 Dec 2008)

Oh dear.


----------



## Screw Loose (30 Dec 2008)

And I bet you wear your cap backwards :lol:


----------



## Smudger (30 Dec 2008)

Luvverly.
Now we can all listen to your choice of music...


----------



## woodbloke (30 Dec 2008)

Words fail me, I don't think I'll make a comment...others have said it all. Is there a smilie for idi*t? - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (30 Dec 2008)

Unbelievable!!


You should have made it out of rosewood..........


----------



## Lark (30 Dec 2008)

hahaha it looks like they don't like the boom from the car 


might be a bit too loud at 4000watts lol 300rms is loud


----------



## John. B (30 Dec 2008)

Looking at the picture of the back of his car you can see what I'ts already done to his boot. [-X :sign3:


----------



## Derek Willis. (30 Dec 2008)

Alll very unneccessary!!!!! 
I can here the likes of you coming from afar and it is not very nice!!!!!!!

A neighbour, a few years ago, when his son came home and had done something similar, went to the back of the car when the son had left it, engine and noise running and grabbed the whole lot, chucked it into the front garden and took a sledge hemmer to the lot, I congratuleted him on being a very good parent.
Derek.


----------



## Doctor (30 Dec 2008)

What is the collective name for a group of grumpy old f**k**s, "a forum of woodworkers".
Put your Bobby Darin records on and let your hair down a bit Grandads!!!


----------



## Rich (30 Dec 2008)

Doctor":kjlvox0l said:


> What is the collective name for a group of grumpy old f**k**s, "a forum of woodworkers".
> Put your Bobby Darin records on and let your hair down a bit Grandads!!!



WHAT hair?  

Rich.


----------



## Philly (30 Dec 2008)

O.k., easy on Gents. He was only sharing a project he made - let's try and keep things civil.
Philly (with Mod hat on) :roll:


----------



## Doctor (30 Dec 2008)

Rich":1y90din6 said:


> Doctor":1y90din6 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the collective name for a group of grumpy old f**k**s, "a forum of woodworkers".
> ...


Okey dokey, slacken of your braces, drop them to waist height rather than just under the nipple line. :lol:


----------



## Green (30 Dec 2008)

What if your nipples are down round your waist?


----------



## Doctor (30 Dec 2008)

Green":3pji651t said:


> What if your nipples are down round your waist?



Oh please god no, I now have that image going around my head.
Just loosen your ties of a bit.


----------



## OPJ (30 Dec 2008)

I hate the things as much as, well, almost everyone else here! But, I still think that some of the comments made towards Jez are OTT. He deserves some credit for making it himself when he could have easily just gone out and bought one...


----------



## Racers (30 Dec 2008)

Hi, Jezmaster

Nice Sub

I had a big sub in my last car just got to get round to fitting it in new car its a bit to cold at the moment. I an 50 next year and drive an ALFA 159, we aren't all Chavs.


Pete


----------



## Jezmaster (30 Dec 2008)

OPJ":3n3mvk0w said:


> I hate the things as much as, well, almost everyone else here! But, I still think that some of the comments made towards Jez are OTT. He deserves some credit for making it himself when he could have easily just gone out and bought one...




thanks, maybe i sould have keept this project to myself. 
getting some neg comments, but hey, i cant hear what you sayhing as i pulling up at traffic lights, haha


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2008)

Come on gents !!!

Each to there own 

Perhaps people who live near or around you don't like the noise from your workshops ?

Lighten up 

and yes I like music with a bit of volume :lol: :lol:


----------



## motownmartin (30 Dec 2008)

OK, so we don't like loud music anymore but I do remember when we did, I live on a main road near an island with traffic lights, yes we do hear the thumping of the bass from the youths cars but its not as noisy as a lorry going past, all I am saying is that no crime has beencommittedd so lets all chill out and get back to our noisy woodworking machinery :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (30 Dec 2008)

Jezmaster":2f3ylssh said:


> OPJ":2f3ylssh said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the things as much as, well, almost everyone else here! But, I still think that some of the comments made towards Jez are OTT. He deserves some credit for making it himself when he could have easily just gone out and bought one...
> ...



Jez,

Don't get too down with the neg comments, I just bought this puppy and I am probable twice your age. 8) Crank up the Bass.








Paul


----------



## wizer (30 Dec 2008)

cant-weld-wood":2bxxvbnu said:


> was going to bring this round on sunday tom to give you a spin round the block it is a bit on the noisey side.



Oh you should have, I don't mind a nice car with an awesome engine, it's just the ars*holes that drive past here blaring out music past midnight. I might be a git but i'm not an old git. I love playing my music loud in the car. I just don't know why it has to be so loud that people outside the metal and glass box I'm sitting in can hear it. It seems pointless to me. Especially all that bassline stuff. WHY? It's not music, it's just noise.


----------



## Ironballs (30 Dec 2008)

Absolutely, each to their own, some of the projects on here are not to my taste but they are to others and most importantly, to the person who made it. I'm not a big fan of really loud music in the car, just nicely loud - my ears are a bit girly and sensitive. 

In the number two car I don't even have a stereo, well unless you count the stereo effect pipes down the side......


----------



## Ironballs (30 Dec 2008)

Actually this pic does it more justice...


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2008)

Ah yes Ironballs, now that is more like it, the AC poetry in motion there.  A workmate of mine built one of those last year and after driving it twice sold it!! Mind you he is like that with all of his hobbies. :roll: Actually when I first read the title of this thread i was expecting a wooden model of the Patrick Henry or something. Am I showing my age?? :lol:


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Dec 2008)

my car came with speakers built in already

i bet all the girls look at you when you stop (yeah right more like stop point and stare)

i just dont see why boy racers get (girly) cars and do them up
corsas, 206, fiestas, small cars then spend a fortune on them
why dont there save up and buy a mans car?? 

i am not into the boom boom boom sound ethier

i would rather deafen myself with my panel saw and router more fun


----------



## Jezmaster (30 Dec 2008)

mine came with speakers, but very crappy ones, cant get clear music out of them. 

its kinda like a cheap router and a expensive one, 
wht wold you go for........ Quality? 

which means more bucks, 
excatly what ive done in my car, just taken it to another level.


----------



## Ironballs (31 Dec 2008)

Is your Megane a standard one or one of the R models? The latest R Megane came out very well in Evo Car of the Year last month, supposed to be a cracking drive


----------



## Jezmaster (31 Dec 2008)

standard 1.4, with 18's


----------



## PaulO (31 Dec 2008)

Ironballs":36d6yjoe said:


> In the number two car I don't even have a stereo, well unless you count the stereo effect pipes down the side......



Sorry I didn't realise we were in a petrolhead willy waving contest.

Here's my car:











p.s. Well done to the OP for having the balls to post his work to oldgiffer.net. Make as much noise as you like, as long as you keep it to Moss Side.


----------



## Maia28 (31 Dec 2008)

My young neice installed one of the sub woofer things in my previous car. I used to love driving home on a Wednesday and listening to choral evensong on radio 3 and the sub woofer really did improve my listening pleasure. Alas the Jag and evensong are no longer with us  

However, for a real mans car you need one of these and theres not much room in the boot for a sub. I've had this car for 20 years and recon there's no more fun to be had on four wheels and won't believe anyone who says otherwise :twisted:

Andy


----------



## RATWOOD (31 Dec 2008)

So as we are petrolheads I will stick this it more fun


----------



## filsgreen (31 Dec 2008)

Maia28":zu0kacpx said:


> My young neice installed one of the sub woofer things in my previous car. I used to love driving home on a Wednesday and listening to choral evensong on radio 3 and the sub woofer really did improve my listening pleasure. Alas the Jag and evensong are no longer with us
> 
> However, for a real mans car you need one of these and theres not much room in the boot for a sub. I've had this car for 20 years and recon there's no more fun to be had on four wheels and won't believe anyone who says otherwise :twisted:
> 
> Andy



Each to their own Andy, all I see in that picture is curly permed Govt agents leaping over the bonnet  .


----------



## Maia28 (31 Dec 2008)

filsgreen":2upjko9h said:


> Each to their own Andy, all I see in that picture is curly permed Govt agents leaping over the bonnet  .



:lol: :lol: :lol: All part of the "image"


----------



## cant-weld-wood (31 Dec 2008)

no problem tom coming to a drive way near you soon.
on the 11th we are going down the warf in dartford will call round then hopefully would be about 7ish just hope the little one is not in bed


----------



## mahking51 (31 Dec 2008)

Ironballs,
Your pic takes me back to about 1973 when I owned a real 289 MkIII in Pacific Green for about a year, totally standard, the most fun I ever had in a car and trust me I've had most of the top kit when I was in the family business, Lancis Stratos (awesome), 246 Dino, Daytona, 275GTB (2nd most favourite), Jensen SP (5 mpg!), 300SL Merc (4000miles!)
It used to be that the real decision was choosing what to 'smoke' for the weekend! 8) 
How times have changed, now run a 306 Peuceot estate 'cos it does what I need i to..
Cheers and thanks for taking me back....
Martin


----------



## plug (31 Dec 2008)

Ok this is my weekend car, it does have a radio but I dont use it, I am also a member of the London Tunnelers, a group of people with fast loud cars (Ferraris,TVRs Lambos) who drive around Londons tunnels making lots of noise.


----------



## martlewis (31 Dec 2008)

Jezmaster":360hgv85 said:


> i just like good sound music



Why destroy the good sounding music then!


----------



## TheTiddles (31 Dec 2008)

I was considering getting a bazooka tube in the boot of my Rover 45 Classic so I can listen to some pumping bass and phat tunes whilst sedately on the way to my responsible job, however with the seat folded down to fit in an 8" plank of hardwood it would get in the way. As is stands my car makes just one statement 'I don't need a car to make statements' :lol: 

Aidan


----------



## Doctor (31 Dec 2008)

Ohhh, if we are allowed to show cars can I show mine? i've got it on order, should be ready in early summer. I will order it in ice white with black wheels. Of course if the current C Crunch has a big effect on my finances then it may have to be down graded to a raleigh chopper with tassles (or a penis extension may be cheaper)






Regards The Doctor


----------



## Karl (31 Dec 2008)

martlewis":2xzykzjd said:


> Jezmaster":2xzykzjd said:
> 
> 
> > i just like good sound music
> ...



Actually, a well set up and balanced sub will add quality to any kind of music. It's when the sub is given prominence over the rest of the system that it destroys music (and ears).

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Rich (31 Dec 2008)

TheTiddles":ikou55mc said:


> I was considering getting a bazooka tube in the boot of my Rover 45 Classic so I can listen to some pumping bass and phat tunes whilst sedately on the way to my responsible job, however with the seat folded down to fit in an 8" plank of hardwood it would get in the way. As is stands my car makes just one statement 'I don't need a car to make statements' :lol:
> 
> Aidan



Same as that, Volvo 940 estate, L reg and still going strong.  

Rich.


----------



## Ironballs (31 Dec 2008)

Well, I've got a Focus that's more like a skip on wheels for the daily slog and carting me and the rubbish around, the other one is for fun and making loud noises when the sun is out. The hard part is getting Mrs IB out of the drivers seat to let me have a go. Like the Cerb and the Ultima - is it still the record holder for the 0-100-0 time?

Martin - I assume you never think about the value of all of those cars now? It's enough to make you weep


----------



## Lord Nibbo (31 Dec 2008)

I bet mine is the cheapest




:lol:


----------



## Ironballs (31 Dec 2008)

Just 1HP then


----------



## cant-weld-wood (31 Dec 2008)

i thought i had seen that before thats the cause of all the trafic jams 
down there


----------



## Lord Nibbo (31 Dec 2008)

Ironballs":33wh0p45 said:


> Just 1HP then



Yep, does 10 miles to the gallon of milk.

Mines a seven seater version :lol:


----------



## martlewis (31 Dec 2008)

karl":q8bsovrj said:


> martlewis":q8bsovrj said:
> 
> 
> > Jezmaster":q8bsovrj said:
> ...



That I am aware of but perhaps I should have elaborated. I was getting at the idea a lot of people have that chucking a great big sub in the boot and making it go thump sounds good. Most forget that this will involve replacing the stock speakers as well and ensuring you get quality across the full range.

Not meant to be ofensive to o/p, just my little rant about the idiots, especially those living oposite me!


----------



## mahking51 (31 Dec 2008)

IB
Re the value now, dead right!
You cannot even give it a thought, When I sold the Cobra I thought I'd swum the ocean to get the price I got, about 15-20% of what its worth now!
Martin


----------



## wizer (31 Dec 2008)

I'm torn over all this. I love all these lovely card and the sounds they make. But there is an ar$shole over the road from me with Honda S200. He's done something to it that's made the engine fart whenever it's running. I have no idea what that does to the car's performance, but when he comes home at 3am in the morning all I want to do is wonder over with my cordless circular saw and see how well I can modify his bonnet.

Unfortunately we live on a corner, so we constantly have cars slowing down and speeding up. Which means you get to hear a lot of thumping music. If I lived 4 houses down, I'd probably not hear it. 

Each to their own. They'll all look back in a few years and realise how silly it was putting all that rubbish in a car when they could have saved it towards a better car. Or a deposit on a house.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (31 Dec 2008)

try that nice mallet out you made on his head and see if it works wright


----------



## CNC Paul (31 Dec 2008)

Lord Nibbo":294a91iv said:


> I bet mine is the cheapest
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Their OK, but you have to watch out when they backfire.



Paul


----------



## cant-weld-wood (31 Dec 2008)

is that because the rear wiper spreads it around a bit.


----------



## Ironballs (31 Dec 2008)

S2000 is nice, the only problem is that it's a 2 litre four pot. So to get good performance you need to rev it beyond 6000rpm and at pootling speeds the engine/exhaust is pretty quiet. Unless you fit a drainpipe exhaust like your neighbour will have done


----------

